# The Reason @ the 2011 CASBY Awards



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

We were lucky enough to have been nominated for 2 awards and chosen to also play this week at the Edge CASBY awards. It was a great night, we didn't win anything (the sheepdogs cleaned up). Here's video from the show - I'm the little guy with the 339.

The Longest Highway Home
[video=youtube;o-n5NkcL468]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-n5NkcL468[/video]

Where Do We Go From Here
[video=youtube;IfW6hZ4wS90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfW6hZ4wS90[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lookin good, sounding good!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

flashPUNK said:


> (the sheepdogs cleaned up).


Don't ya hate that .... luv your band.....


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks guys! We're hoping to start touring in the US in the next 6 months! Big things ahead!


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

Cool man. You guys are from Hamilton I think right? My band Autistic Love is too. I liked that Highway song when it came on the radio about 6 or so months ago. Congrats on everything. And if it's any consolation, The Sheepdog's song borrows HEAVILY from a Big Star riff. Look up Watch The Sunrise and about 1:30 into the song you'll hear the Sheepdogs riff.

Happy touring!

-Chris


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Phatchrisrules said:


> Cool man. You guys are from Hamilton I think right? My band Autistic Love is too. I liked that Highway song when it came on the radio about 6 or so months ago. Congrats on everything. And if it's any consolation, The Sheepdog's song borrows HEAVILY from a Big Star riff. Look up Watch The Sunrise and about 1:30 into the song you'll hear the Sheepdogs riff.
> 
> Happy touring!
> 
> -Chris


Can't seem to find that song, have a link to it or something?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

flashPUNK said:


> Can't seem to find that song, have a link to it or something?


[video=youtube;jkRp7cyUE3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkRp7cyUE3o[/video]

I don't hear much similar...but I guess it's close...

As for your stuff: top notch. Too bad the Sheepdogs cleaned up. Never nice when a show is dominated like that.

On the plus side: those videos are freaking superb. You guys rock hard and the videos captured it nicely. Nice to have those to pass around without having to pay for 'em for sure!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

flashPUNK said:


> We were lucky enough to have been nominated for 2 awards and chosen to also play this week at the Edge CASBY awards. It was a great night, we didn't win anything (the sheepdogs cleaned up). Here's video from the show - I'm the little guy with the 339.


Hey flashPUNK,

First, congrats on the CASBY nominations!!!

Second, great videos. Awesome job.

Third, our bass player sent us a link to these videos this morning 'coz his son is a guitar player in your band. Is that you????


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> Hey flashPUNK,
> 
> First, congrats on the CASBY nominations!!!
> 
> ...


Haha, possibly, John?


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL, that's him!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

iaresee said:


> [video=youtube;jkRp7cyUE3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkRp7cyUE3o[/video]
> 
> I don't hear much similar...but I guess it's close...
> 
> ...


I kind of hear it at 1:22


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> LOL, that's him!


Hilarious!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

He was just here about an hour ago. He's pretty proud of you, man.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Big_Daddy said:


> He was just here about an hour ago. He's pretty proud of you, man.


Thanks, yeah, I know he's excited.

I don't know if he mentioned - our bass player's parents are good friends of his as well, I believe they were in his wedding party way back.

Actually, The bassist, Singer, and I are all from Windsor originally, but the band is based in Hamilton now.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

That's cool.

I love your 339. It looks like the baby brother to my curly maple 335.

Best of luck on your US tour.

BD


----------

